# Non-toxic dove loads?



## RP1969 (Aug 18, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with the steel shot field loads.  I got drawn for a state dove hunt up here in IL and I have to shoot non-toxic shot.  Any suggestions on shot size, choke, and will it harm the barrel in my belgium made browning barrels.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 18, 2010)

hope you have a fat checking account...

and no, dont shoot steel in a Belgian-made A-5.

http://www.browning.com/customerservice/qna/detail.asp?id=128


----------



## quackwacker (Aug 18, 2010)

Sounds like a step in the direction of Gun Control to me.  why are they making you shoot steel?


----------



## RP1969 (Aug 18, 2010)

*State law*

It seems crazy but in the defense of the communist state of IL alot of the state dove areas are part of or very close to waterfowl impoundments and hunting areas.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 18, 2010)

It's not really a gun control wacko movement but an environmental wacko movement.  But its liberals, either way.

I don't agree with having to shoot non toxic at waterfowl, either, but I have always wondered why you can shoot lead at doves on the same hunting grounds that, the next day, you would have to shoot non toxic at waterfowl on.

But I don't claim to understand anything the federal government does.


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't think it's necessarily bad idea. It is optional, which I like.

And if you don't mind, it's a good thing.

The landowner where we used to dove hunt opening weekend would give 1 box of steel for each gun, 12ga. It's been a while, but I believe it was something like #6 or #7 shot.

The place we hunted dove was also prime duck/goose wintering area. It seemed odd that we hunted the area where non/fox was required for d/g but not dove. D/g couldn't tell the difference between lead and non/tox so I am sure they would eat it.

Anyway, it is optional, so you can do what you want. If you hunt habitat that d/g use, non/tox would be a kind choice.

And I noticed after typing this that a portion of it echos some of the other comments.

Great minds??? 

I usually shot the provided steel with either a full or mod choke. I think it should be safe in MOST modern firearms.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't shoot steel in anything tighter than mod.

And for the record, I don't really buy the assertion that ducks and geese eating lead shot has had a significant negative impact on north American waterfowl numbers.  I guess there might be some research out there that says otherwise, but I've never really seen any.


----------



## HBC4570 (Aug 18, 2010)

most all the loads i shoot at dove turn out to be non toxic. lol.


----------



## easbell (Aug 19, 2010)

No experience but this is what I found at Cheaper Than Dirt  $8.21/box

Remington Steel Game and Target, 20 Gauge,  2 3/4",  #7 Steel Shot, 3/4 ounce, 25 Round Box.

Specifically designed for upland birds and clay target shooting where steel is mandated. One ounce of steel No.7 has nearly the same pellet count as 1 1/8 oz. of lead No. 8. The perfect combination of velocity and pattern density at normal distances.

Muzzle velocity: 1325 fps.


----------

